# Childcare



## IainBurstow (Oct 18, 2017)

I am potentially moving to Abu Dhabi, I understand the working week is Sunday-Friday, does this also apply to childcare facilities?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

IainBurstow said:


> I am potentially moving to Abu Dhabi, I understand the working week is Sunday-Friday, does this also apply to childcare facilities?


Hi,
Working week for many is actually Saturday to Thursday - 6 day working week - especially the construction sector.
Childcare facilities vary - some are 5 day, some 6.
Cheers
Steve


----------

